# So, what happens if tobacco drys out? (total newb question)



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Coming from cigars, I've got this notion that "dry = bad"... does this run true with pipe tobacco as well? I understand that a certain amount of dryness is good, but what happens if your tobacco gets too dry, from say... a bad seal on the container? I tryed the search function, but couldn't find anything relevant, so if you all need to laugh at me, please feel free


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

dls said:


> Coming from cigars, I've got this notion that "dry = bad"... does this run true with pipe tobacco as well? I understand that a certain amount of dryness is good, but what happens if your tobacco gets too dry, from say... a bad seal on the container? I tryed the search function, but couldn't find anything relevant, so if you all need to laugh at me, please feel free


Pipe tobacco has been wet and dry so many times before it gets to you that it has lost count. Well, not really lost count but its been dry before.

Dry is not the best thing for the tobacco but the hurt isn't that great. Dry lets most of any topping flavor leave and it causes the leaf crumble under shifting movement (more tobacco dust). Also the taste if smoked bone dry could be a little harsh.

Other than that only you could tell for yourself if something is off. Myself, i've never had a problem dropping in a pipe button in a jar and taking it out the next day. The baccy is always back to it'self.


----------



## slawmaster (Jun 30, 2007)

The first tobacco I bought was a pouch of Captain Black White. It took me several months to smoke it, so by the time I was nearing the end, the tobacco was very dry. The taste seemed to diminish a bit, but I think the burning quality definitely improved. There's got to be a sweet spot.

I'm told that you can use drinking alcohol to bring back some moisture to your tobacco; I tried (at different times) rum and whiskey; both seemed to help a bit.

enjoy.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

slawmaster said:


> The first tobacco I bought was a pouch of Captain Black White. It took me several months to smoke it, so by the time I was nearing the end, the tobacco was very dry. The taste seemed to diminish a bit, but I think the burning quality definitely improved. There's got to be a sweet spot.
> 
> I'm told that you can use drinking alcohol to bring back some moisture to your tobacco; I tried (at different times) rum and whiskey; both seemed to help a bit.
> 
> enjoy.


i have to disagree on certain things here. 
if you're smoking captain black, then i can agree that when it dries out, it will lose flavor. the reason for that is because _it IS FLAVORED_. so, when it dries, the flavor that was added is gone. most of the captain blacks i've smoked were nothing but black cavendish with flavoring added. black cav doesn't have much flavor on its own in the first place.

adding alcohol to tobacco only seems like it would work with a tobacco that has an alcohol flavored PG added to it already...

i would whoop some ass if i ever saw anyone come close to my tins and remotely act like they were going to spill even a drop of alcohol on my tobaccos.
keep in mind, i don't smoke alcohol flavored tobaccos. 

there are ways to add humidity to your tobacco. put it in a glass mason jar with one of those small humidifying discs, that has a few drops of DISTILLED WATER in it. there are other ways. you could "mist" the tobacco with distilled water as well.

i would only do that IF your tobacco is so dry that it burns your mouth when you smoke it (when it didn't prior to that).

--------

there's a large article in a newsletter i get that talks about how someone noticed their tobaccos became MORE flavorful as it gradually dried out over a few months time.

i have noticed the same. just like in certain types of cigars (cubans), you can notice the flavors are muted if the cigar (or pipe tobacco in this case) are over the proper humidity level. get the tobacco the correct humidity, it'll burn and taste great.

it took a YEAR before my tin of Squadron Leader ever became the correct humidity in the tin... i would always have to leave it in a small glass for 20-30 minutes prior to packing/smoking.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

IHT said:


> it took a YEAR before my tin of Squadron Leader ever became the correct humidity in the tin... i would always have to leave it in a small glass for 20-30 minutes prior to packing/smoking.


You need to start stockpiling tins lol
If I stopped buying today I would prolly be opening a new tin 10 years from now, one would assume the humidity would have balanced


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

dls said:


> Coming from cigars, I've got this notion that "dry = bad"... does this run true with pipe tobacco as well? I understand that a certain amount of dryness is good, but what happens if your tobacco gets too dry, from say... a bad seal on the container? I tryed the search function, but couldn't find anything relevant, so if you all need to laugh at me, please feel free


A lot depends upon the tobacco. With flavored tobacco (aromatics) the flavorings are usually "carried" by some type of liquid (usually alcohol or Propylene glycol that is absorbed by the tobacco leaf. If most of the liquid evaporates, it will take most of the flavorings with it.

However with unflavored tobaccos and blends, the moisture in the leaf is primarily water, and as a general rule will smoke better if there are a bit dryer than flavored tobacco. If it doesn't dry out completely, it can usually be brought back by slowly adding distilled water. I don't add the water directly to the tobacco, but I will take small quantities and add the water the inside walls of the container and it will usually be absorbed fairly quickly by the tobacco. It's usually a good idea to stir and smoke a little of the tobacco each time before adding additional water until it reaches a moisture content you prefer.

As for containers, Mason jars are far and away the best for long term storage. Unsealed pouches will allow for the fastest drying, but if you smoke several bowls per day, you should use it up before it becomes a problem. Some tins provide a far better seal than others once the seal has been opened. Experience is probably the best teacher. Resealable plastic bags like those used by tobacco shops to sell bulk blends will usually keep the tobacco fresh for a few weeks, but if your bag contains more than you will smoke during that time period, put the balance in Mason jars.

In the case of tobacco that has reached the point of being "crispy dry", it's usually a lost cause, so I usually save the frustration and buy a new tin and promise myself to check the moisture content of my tobaccos a little more often.:tpd:

F. Prefect


----------

